# Zone 5 insulation Requirements?



## FKNY (May 28, 2017)

I have a contractor building me a home in upstate NY, zone 5. The builder is using 2'x4' walls. The builder is using R13 in the walls and house wrap on the outside. Is this to NY codes and Energy Star v3.1 requirements?


----------



## cda (May 28, 2017)

Welcome

May be Tuesday till you hear an answer.

If that is what was approved by the building dept, more than likely meets "minimum" code.

As the owner you can always request a higher R.


----------



## cda (May 28, 2017)

This is dated 2011, did not read most of it, but might give you an answer 


https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/buildings/pdf/2.1.12-Residential_Module.pdf


----------



## cda (May 28, 2017)

Here is an easier source

It is from the 2009 more than likely had not changed

BUT Check!!

https://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/?state=New York



h. "13+5" means R-13 cavity insulation plus R-5 insulated sheathing. If structural sheathing covers 25 percnt or less of the exterior, insulating sheathing is not required where structural sheathing is used. If structural sheathing covers more than 25 percent of exteriror, structural sheathing shall be supplemented with insulated sheathing of atleast R-2.


----------



## rogerpa (May 28, 2017)

New York state currently uses an amended version of the 2015 IRC   (https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/toc/446/)

Table N1102.1.2, Zone 5 requires R-20 or R-13+R-5 for wood framed walls.



> If that is what was approved by the building dept, more than likely meets "minimum" code.


R105.4 Validity of permit.
*The issuance or granting of a permit shall not be construed to be a
permit for, or an approval of, any violation of any of the provisions of
this code or of any other ordinance of the jurisdiction.* Permits
presuming to give authority to violate or cancel the provisions of this
code or other ordinances of the jurisdiction shall not be valid. The
issuance of a permit based on construction documents and other data
shall not prevent the building official from requiring the correction of
errors in the construction documents and other data. The building
official is authorized to prevent occupancy or use of a structure where in
violation of this code or of any other ordinances of this jurisdiction.

I can't speak to the requirements of Energy Star v3.1 but I'd guess what your builder is doing won't pass that either.


----------



## rogerpa (May 28, 2017)

rogerpa said:


> New York state currently uses an amended version of the 2015 IRC   (https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/toc/446/)
> 
> Table N1102.1.2, Zone 5 requires R-20 or R-13+R-5 for wood framed walls.
> 
> ...


----------



## conarb (May 28, 2017)

Roger said:
			
		

> I can't speak to the requirements of Energy Star v3.1 but I'd guess what your builder is doing won't pass that either.



Trump's budget for next year, announced in March, eliminates all funding for Energy Star.


----------



## tmurray (May 29, 2017)

Looks like they need an R5 continuous added to the R13.


----------



## steveray (May 30, 2017)

Doesn't sound like it meets min. code, nevermind energy star....


----------



## Keystone (Jun 1, 2017)

Or spray foam the 2by4 cavities.


----------

